# I'll be there



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Anyone of you guys going to Sweden?

Im leaving for it tomorrow :wave: and definetly gonna be there, not like one hero in the past who was reapating "I'll be there" but when the time came, he realised he was dreaming :rotf:


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

Well.... i'll be there too....I got tickets to Greeece-Turkey and Greece-Ucraine...I hope there won't be fights but i'm pretty sure the Turks will be provoking us as always....I guess Sofo would be ideal as a bouncer in a game like that....  
I'm thinking about going to Greece-Croatia as well.......


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

You lucky guys!!!

Have a great time. Work hard. Tell us all about it. 

Zalgirinis......come visit us on our new forum when you get back. You KNOW what I am talking about. :grinning:


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

yeah have a good time guys! How far is Lithuania from Sweden anywayz?


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks.....I hope you Zalgirinis will have a good time here........


----------



## gantelo (May 19, 2003)

Do you really believe Turkey will provoke you? Well, only player with that attitude is Mirsad and according to you he is not even a Turk. Please back up your words because you are the one who is provoking


----------



## 2222 (Mar 21, 2003)

In such situations, it is always the greeks that provoke the Turks.
Take a look at what eurobasket.com has to say about this:

http://www.eurobasket.com/events/ecu18/02/ecu18.asp

One of the most amazing things of the championship was the big attendance and the hundreds of fans from many teams. Immigration helped and there could be seen thousands of Greeks, Croatians, Turkish or even Israeli fans during the championship. All them but Greece behaved well, supporting the teams without violence and problems, giving some colour to the championship. The problem, AS USUALLY, came from the Greek fans, that made the team feel like if they were at home but also showed their worst side: violence.


----------



## gvergoulas (Jul 4, 2003)

> In such situations, it is always the greeks that provoke the Turks.


why can't we all just enjoy the basketball and forget about who provoked who and **** like that? may the best team win.

GO GREECE...

ps and France....:grinning:


----------

